# anyone know anything about apogee rod blanks



## austinbayfisher (Jul 22, 2007)

Anyone know if apogee rod blanks are good blanks?:texasflag


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

I've heard of them. I believe they're flyrod blanks. Old Dale Clemens flea-flicker blanks. Really lite line. Something like 1-4 wt. I have no idea of quality though.


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Unless someone is again producing those blanks, they were made in the early 80's for Dale Clemens Custom Tackle. Dale's selling point was that these blanks had a solid graphite tip and could handle a wider range of lure or fly line weights. They were mainly used for building ultra lite spinning and casting rods in the 5' to 6' range with one 11 1/2 footer for steelhead. The fly rod blanks were 6' to 9 1/2' with line weights of 3 to 13. Dale claimed that you could fish a 3 wt. up to an 8 wt. with one of these rods. I still have an '85 catalog from where I got this info. Those blanks were expensive for their time. Graphite was just starting to take hold in rod building. You can get a much better rod blank cheaper than in '85.


----------



## austinbayfisher (Jul 22, 2007)

ellisredfish said:


> I still have an '85 catalog from where I got this info. Those blanks were expensive for their time. Graphite was just starting to take hold in rod building. You can get a much better rod blank cheaper than in '85.


Which rod blanks are really ultra lite - my arm gets tired throwing topwaters.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

austinbayfisher said:


> Which rod blanks are really ultra lite - my arm gets tired throwing topwaters.


At your advanced age, ibuprofen is your friend, and don't ask me how I know. Ha! Tell us what kind of fishing you do, and I'm sure we can suggest some nice, light blanks.
Jerry


----------



## austinbayfisher (Jul 22, 2007)

At your advanced age, ibuprofen is your friend, and don't ask me how I know. Ha! Tell us what kind of fishing you do, and I'm sure we can suggest some nice, light blanks.

Jerry - I mostly throw topwaters and plastics in the bay from Copano to near Corpus Christi.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Sorry ABF, I didn't realize that you had responded. Some of us have been building light rods using blanks like Castaway HG40 or XP3, Rainshadow RX7 or 8, St.Croix, CTS , etc. The lightest that I've built have a split grip/no foregrip, using micro guides w/ a total weight of ~3oz for a 7'. You're not gonna get MUCH lighter than that using todays technology. The reels we use weigh much more than the rods. A MG50 weighs ~6.3oz spooled. If you fish tip up, a balancer in the butt can make it easier on the wrists, but you still have to cast it. I was kidding about your advanced age, but only half kidding when I suggested ibuprofen. If you want specific models of blanks, just speak up.
Jerry


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

The Batson RX7 and 8's are tough to beat.....Topwaters try the IP843 or 844


----------



## RJH (Dec 24, 2008)

The apogee blanks were great in their day. Still not anything like them. 
The solid tips were fused to the tubular part. The company that made them in Japan burned down a decade ago and that was the end of the apogee. Might be worth a dollar or two to somebody that has a jones for them still.


----------



## austinbayfisher (Jul 22, 2007)

Goags said:


> Sorry ABF, I didn't realize that you had responded. Some of us have been building light rods using blanks like Castaway HG40 or XP3, Rainshadow RX7 or 8, St.Croix, CTS , etc. The lightest that I've built have a split grip/no foregrip, using micro guides w/ a total weight of ~3oz for a 7'. You're not gonna get MUCH lighter than that using todays technology. The reels we use weigh much more than the rods. A MG50 weighs ~6.3oz spooled. If you fish tip up, a balancer in the butt can make it easier on the wrists, but you still have to cast it. I was kidding about your advanced age, but only half kidding when I suggested ibuprofen. If you want specific models of blanks, just speak up.
> Jerry


thanks for the feedback, Jerry. The RX8, if this is doable in a 7 ft rod, with the micro guides and a curado has appeal. Do you think this is a reasonable combination if I take a little Motrin?


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Several years ago when I was wade fishing a lot, I built a rod specifically for throwing top waters. I used an SC368MXF blank from St Croix Rods. These blanks are now listed as AVC68MXF in their catalog. It is one of the best rods that I have ever used for top waters. It is light and has an extra fast tip. The blank was designed for walleye tournament fishing using swim baits but it has many applications in my opinion. I have used mine for throwing tops, spoons, and plastic tails. The blanks are a little pricey, $100.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Just as a guideline, the RX7 IP843 weighs 1.77 oz. bare blank and the IP844 weighs 2.0 oz. My catalog doesn't show the IP (inshore popping) series in RX8 so I don't have any weights to offer. However, you would be hard pressed to find a better blank value than Batson's Rainshadow/Forecast. IMO. Great blank, fair price. Either the the IP843 or 844 inRX7 would be an excellent choice for the type fishing you described. If there's a chance that you might tangle with an occasional Jackfish then I'd lean towards the 844 only because theres a little more lead in the pencil. Having said that, like Jerry said, check out the Castaways also. Lotta builders been using them lately and I hear nothing but good about them, including great customer service and warranty,,,Jim


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

austinbayfisher said:


> thanks for the feedback, Jerry. The RX8, if this is doable in a 7 ft rod, with the micro guides and a curado has appeal. Do you think this is a reasonable combination if I take a little Motrin?


I would think 2 tabs 1 hr. pre and post fishing should work.Ha! I haven't built any on the RX8s, but have been eyeballing the XSB842-TC and the XSB843-TC for wade rods. I don't think Rainshadow has the RX8 in popping blanks, at present. I've had no probs w/ the RX7 IP843/844, tho I'm always open to trying something new, which explains why I need another rod rack! I'm building one on a FTU PL2-70A silver blank right now, but it will be >3.0 oz., as I did a couple of thread weaves and used cork split grips, rather than flocked foam.
Jerry


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

I just built a split grip, Skeleton Seat on a XSB-842TC with recoils guides. talk about a sweet casting rod, now all I have to do is get down to the coast with it and fish. So far every rod I have built on the Batson blanks has turned out really nice and light. It weighs in right at 3 oz with Cork, I should of went with a foam split, but I just like the look and feel of Cork.


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

Popping blanks do not come in the RX8 Series.

Another alternative is Rainshadow's CB70M. It's a between the IP842 and IP 843 but has a bit more back bone and a faster tip. 

The CB70M is also a good alternative to the XSB 822. XSB has a faster tip but it's also $50 more.


----------

